# Fountain Cleaning



## Darkshier (Apr 6, 2015)

It's been awhile since I posted or even checked the forums, sorry about that. I've had 3 fountain pens out of commision for some time now and finally began the cleaning process. So far I've gotten two of the three cleaned but the third was particularly filthy. Any ideas on speeding the process a bit? Currently I'm soaking feed for 4-5 minutes then agitating to brake loose more ink and repeating. I've been at it for 30m.


----------



## Rockytime (Apr 6, 2015)

Darkshier said:


> It's been awhile since I posted or even checked the forums, sorry about that. I've had 3 fountain pens out of commision for some time now and finally began the cleaning process. So far I've gotten two of the three cleaned but the third was particularly filthy. Any ideas on speeding the process a bit? Currently I'm soaking feed for 4-5 minutes then agitating to brake loose more ink and repeating. I've been at it for 30m.



I'd try an ultrasonic cleaner.


----------



## Darkshier (Apr 6, 2015)

Thank you. I'll look into getting one for future endeavours.


----------



## plantman (Apr 6, 2015)

Rockytime said:


> Darkshier said:
> 
> 
> > It's been awhile since I posted or even checked the forums, sorry about that. I've had 3 fountain pens out of commision for some time now and finally began the cleaning process. So far I've gotten two of the three cleaned but the third was particularly filthy. Any ideas on speeding the process a bit? Currently I'm soaking feed for 4-5 minutes then agitating to brake loose more ink and repeating. I've been at it for 30m.
> ...



Tell your wife how shiny her jewery is going to look when it comes out of the cleaner. Also works great for degasing your PR. Jim  S


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 6, 2015)

Put the nib and feed in a small bowl of water, overnight.

By morning, empty the water and repeat.  When the water stays clear, you have succeeded.

LATER ADD:  My experience is primarily with my own pens---limited to Private Reserve inks.  
Other inks may cause far more difficulty!!


----------



## monophoto (Apr 6, 2015)

While an ultrasonic cleaner would be nice (and who doesn't want a new tool?), it shouldn't be necessary unless you have been using India ink or iron gall ink in the pen.

It is helpful to have a converter that you can use to draw water through the nib and feed, and then push the water back out.  Flushing the pen half a dozen times with lukewarm (but NOT HOT) water normally should do the job.

If ink has dried in the feed, then you may need to soak the pen overnight.   Plain water is usually good enough, but adding one drop of dishwashing detergent often helps.  If you use detergent, you should flush the pen several times the next day to remove any trace of the detergent.

The usual issue is that ink has dried inside the feed, but there is also a concern that the ink could have stained the pen.  There are a few inks that are notorious for their ability to stain pen parts - Noodler's Baystate Blue is probably the most infamous and will stain both plastic and metal parts.  I happen to like BSB - it is a beautiful bright blue.  But my experience is that the stain from Baystate Blue usually won't be touched by water, even with detergent.  Adding a few drops of hypochlorite bleach usually clears it pretty quickly.   If you flush the pen out thoroughly, the residual stain won't affect the next refill of the pen, so you can change colors without clearing the stain completely.  But for obvious reasons, using BSB in a really expensive pen would probably not be wise.


----------



## Darkshier (Apr 7, 2015)

I just use plain old PSI black ink. I don't trust myself to use the converters as my hands have a tendency to shake from time to time. I'm finished for the moment but found out I'll need to replace one of my nibs. Looking into that now.


----------



## Bryguy (Apr 17, 2015)

I'd avoid PSI ink altogether. I recommend the classic brands of ink that have stood the test of time, Quink, Diamine, Waterman's and Shaeffer. I would also recommend an ultrasonic cleaner (mine's from Harbor Freight) add about a teaspoon of household ammonia. 
When I make a pen I always throw out the cartridges which come with the kit and replace the cartridge with a piston filling mechanism. I include a note on the care and feeding of the pen recommending Diamine ink. No pen should be left standing with ink in it for any length of time. When you are done using the pen, just rinse it through a couple of times, or until it runs clear, with cold water.
Other tips - a drop of detergent in a cup of water should be run through a new pen to remove oils which prevent smooth ink flow. Detergent won't dissolve ink clogs, but ammonia will. Use India ink in a pen and you might as well throw the pen away! CHeap inks can riun a pen through their acidity and clogging properties.
(I've been a fountain pen enthusiast since 1962)


----------

